# best finger rest



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Whats the best rest out there for fingers.
I'm currently using a Cavalier free flite, though I'd like something with vertical adjustment like the Trophy taker etc.a well engineered solid rest. Anyone?
Cheers .....Mick UK.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

You could go to the Freeflyte Elete. It had vertical and horizontal adjustment. I switched from the Freeflyte to the Golden Key Super Star and like it alot better. I also have a Martin Stinger rest with the sidwinder attachment that I like. Any cavalier premier rest can be set up with the sidewinder attachment for fingers.

Robert


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ARE's simplest rest is maybe the best on the market. If I am using a set arrow diameter (like X10 on my FITA bows) its what I use. On my indoor bow where I go back and forth between A/C and 2114 I like the cavalier elite. 

beiter plunger either way


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

For me the old NAP Plunger Rest is the best. I use this arrow rest since 10 years by archery and hunting. Take a look at my successes please:wink: 

www.Frank-Steinnagel.de


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I agree with the NAP plunger rest only problem is they don't make it any more.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Limey
I spoke with the technical compartment of NAP they say it is to expensive to make this rest again.
Is it possible to can buy a second hand plunger rest in GB ? I have only four of them but six bows:wink:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I never say them in the UK.

I used got all mine from the States in the mid-late 90s.

I have 3 in total 2 normal and 1 low profile.

If I could I would buy some more for spares, I say ine on e-bay last year but it was right handed (I am lefty) I even thought about getting that one and using a centrest top for it.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Nap*

The NAP plunger is tops but the still available centerest flipper is nearly the same. I cut off the little flap to make a solid side plate.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

shadowhunter said:


> The NAP plunger is tops but the still available centerest flipper is nearly the same. I cut off the little flap to make a solid side plate.


@shadowhunter
can you show some pic`s ?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Here is the website link

http://www.newarchery.com/

There is a good picture of the centrerest flipper on the site and just picture the flap cut off.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I like the Golden Key flip master. Button and mag rest in one package


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I found only the Medalist arrow rest on the webside from Golden Key.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Have a look at the GK springy buttons!!!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

caracal said:


> I found only the Medalist arrow rest on the webside from Golden Key.


Log on to www.goldenkeyarchery.com click on products and go to rests, and then go down 'good oldies' and you will find the flip master.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Bodoodle.-Timber Doodle


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

jerrytee said:


> Log on to www.goldenkeyarchery.com click on products and go to rests, and then go down 'good oldies' and you will find the flip master.


Thank you for you advice, I found the rest.

Here a picture from this evening. I shoot this wild boar with my old Plunger Rest and my APA Anaconda. The weight of the pig is 123 lbs

View attachment 193028


View attachment 193029


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Glad you found it, nice pig.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

jerrytee said:


> Glad you found it, nice pig.


Thank`s, this is not one of the biggest but the right for the spit at my garden party next weekend:wink: 
I have a meeting with some bow hunter of the archery talk here in Germany.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think I've shot them all. I really like the Cavalier Freeflyte, but last year I went back to what I shot in the early ninties... A golden Key Arrowtrac. I think I like it better. Guys, that's what Butch Johnson shot when he was on top of the compound/fingers world. That doesn't make it the best, but it does say something... If you can get the right springs, I really like the springy too....


----------



## indy (Nov 13, 2005)

*golden key*

having shot a compound with fingers for several years i found the old springy ok for bowhunter style, however i recently changed to what we call over here in the uk under our NFAS rules, limited, a compound with a fixed 5 pin sight and shot with fingers, mediterranean style,two under one over. for me personally the best rest if you can get hold of one,probably easier in the states than the uk,is the golden key huntmaster 2000/with cushion plunger, if any of you guys have not tried one of these ,give one a shot,very good and reliable finger shooters rest.:wink:


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Jeff P said:


> Bodoodle.-Timber Doodle


I had very bad results with it. Could not tune my bow.

I'm shooting a Cavalier Freeflyte (standard) + plunger. Don't see any real advantage on the Elite - one needs to align the arrow with the plunger, so what use is there to been able to move the rest up and down if the plunger is fixed??


----------



## Diz (Aug 31, 2006)

shadowhunter said:


> The NAP plunger is tops but the still available centerest flipper is nearly the same. I cut off the little flap to make a solid side plate.



Could you explain what the advantage to cutting off the flap and making a solid side plate is? Doesn't that flap work somewhat like a plunger being flexible? It looks like NAP just redesigned it to cut costs like caracal said. Just asking 'cause I just bought one and debating whether to cut it or not.


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

*NAP Centerest Flipper*

I think the comment on the NAP flipper with the flap cut off was just a comment about what the now-discontinued plunger rest looked like. Like the current flipper with no flap.

With no plunger function (as they are now), the flap is necessary. Don't cut it off. I've been shooting the center rest flipper for years with great results.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*plunger action*

I recently bought a used NAP plunger rest from a fellow AT'er that has a round side plate that is perfect for smaller carbons. Before that I used a NAP plunger rest that more resembled the current center rest flipper. After experimenting with berger buttons, springy rests and plunger rests my experience was that it didn't help my hitting the spot a bit. A firm side rest works best for me but not for everyone. therefore I glued the plunger rest shut so it doesn't plunge and before that I cut off the flap on the center rest flipper so that I had a firm side rest as well. Its not for everyone. The NAP rests are simple, easy to adjust and indestructible. What more could you ask for? I just wished you could still buy a plunger rest from NAP. The only drawback is the flipper beats up my bottom feather after many shots but otherwise there is no other contact with the arrow sliding past the side plate.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here a picture of my plunger rest.

View attachment 196818


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm purely a compound FITA shooter and I can't work out which of the various reats is best for target work using fingers. I shoot mainly Cartel Triple 400s and X10 380s. The diameter of the X10 at maximum barrel is the same as the Cartel.

My bow has only the one mounting hole, so which rest would you suggest as best suiting the target finger shooter?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Corsair said:


> I'm purely a compound FITA shooter and I can't work out which of the various reats is best for target work using fingers. I shoot mainly Cartel Triple 400s and X10 380s. The diameter of the X10 at maximum barrel is the same as the Cartel.
> 
> My bow has only the one mounting hole, so which rest would you suggest as best suiting the target finger shooter?


Cavalier Freeflyte w/plunger.

If the wire catches your feather, try shooting with cock feather down.

Robert


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*Rest for Finger Shooters*

The Cavalier Free Flyte Elite is by far the best available. But you'll pay a pretty penny for it. I've used one the last 6 years, and wouldn't use anything else for competitive shooting.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey fellas: 

Heres a quick rundown on the rests I've tried for finger shooting.

Nap centerrest: simple as heck to simple for my tastes no side pressure adjustment. I got it to work great from 20 to maybe 30 yds after that I was all over. If you get this one to work well for you Im am envious.

Nap Flipper (stick on) does'nt fit my protec.And does not see to work with deep center shot risers.

Gkf Pro button; not a good choice fell apart right away

GKF huntmaster: as far as arrow fall off you might like this one has a built in arrow holder That did not work to good for me with thinner shafts. and I did not llike the adjustments and there a little too much play in this rest. I use to shoot it using feathers and a release aid and shot well with it. and I did fine wiith fingers too

GFK; Flipmaster (with plunger) This is a good one especially for the price I took many deer with this one. I did have the magnet fall out, so i glued back in with insert epoxy. It has a nice home on my sons bow right now. I do feel that the flipper arm is a little weak its probablly fine for target arrows but for a heavier hunting arrow it did sag a tad. But over all great rest

GKF Ultratrac; Nice rest but the micro adjustments would buzz when shot and flipper arm would sag (same as flipmaster). And theres to much play in the superflyte head that also comes with it other than that it is a nice rest.

Bodoodle timberdoodle; I had high hopes for this one it really intrigued me. I had a tough time getting clearance I shoot with three 5in vane with a right helical. I don't rely totally on paper tuning but I could not get an acceptable tear to save my life. It could of been a spine issue too. It was a lot of work for me to get it set to shoot an accepable group. and when I did the rest still seemed loud when shot. t-u-u-n-g-

I recently tried a plungerrest that alot of people are fond of actually I do like it alot. The only problem i have is it is no longer available. The one I have my good friend Chuck sent me (aka Capool). It has the bigger head on it for aluminums at the time that is what i was shooting. and I found that the side pressure did not give enough as far as cusioning into the rest which actually to get it to work I had to set the rest inside 1/16 or so to get it group from 10-40 yds. so it seemed wrong but i did shoot great groups with it and I liked the simple design. I did switch to ACCs this past year and I was getting a bad wrinkle in one of my vanes (4:00 clock vane) I think If i had a low profile head I may use this rest but i cannot seem to find one. Which leads me to my still hand down favorite...... 

The Cavalier freeflyte; This is my favorite. you can shoot it with one of the two spine points (sideplates) that come with it or you can shoot it with a plunger. I shoot mine with a plunger I like the option of fine tuning side pressure to compensate for correct spine. I recomend the cavalier masterlok plunger. DON'T get the master plunger its not meant to be used to mount the rest it has a thinner barrel only meant to be finger tightend. Its a strong rest I like the flipper arm it has a slight curve at the end to cradle your arrow firmly ( no sagging either) and no springs its the quietest rest I've ever used I wrap some fuzzy stuff arount the flipper. When I used the side plates I would put some fuzzy stuff on them too. 

I do think flipper style rests with either a side plate or a plunger is the best for fingers especially if clearance can be an issue. You have less to clear than with shoot through styles.
Its a shame GKF is no longer and us finger shooters are getting left in the dust. as far as equipment goes. Hopefully archery companies will get wind of this forum and realize that some of us still perfer to release the string the way it was meant be relesed..............
Hope this helped someone 
Tim


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Golden Key Super Star*

I have been shooting this rest for about a year now and it is the best rest I have shot.

There is a man on ebay selling a lot of Golden Key rests, archeryo. I don't know where he gets the rests. A while ago he was selling gold super stars. Now he is selling black ones. They are listed at FS Discount archery for $57.00, plus shipping. The last one archeryo sold went for $30.00. He charges $9.99 shipping. Don't know how many of the black ones he has, but he has another one listed now. All are new, in original carton.

Robert


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for the suggestions guys but I should have been clearer about my bow. The Accuriser I'll be using has a very thick (deep) riser and the cavalier free flite (or any other similar type is not wide enough to allow the arrow rest wire to get arouind it)

It looks like I'll have to go for a stick on like ARE rests. WHat makes these so good? They look pretty fragile to me. Is there any other of this type available and suitable?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Have you tried a Springy rest with built in plunger?

Robert


----------



## indy (Nov 13, 2005)

*what is the brand name for these springys with the built in plunger as i have never seen one apart from the picture above. cheers. :wink: *


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

The springy rest with plunger was made by Golden Key. You can see a picture of it on FS Discount Archery's website. It doesn't look to hard to make if they are no longer available with GFK going under.

The one pictured above I had never seen.

Robert


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

well, I guess I don't go for a springy rest with built in plunger.


----------

